# Older guy - Trying to get in shape and build



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all - older guy here 52 this month - told I look yngr tho - lol  Always been interested in putting more muscle on - but lifestyle and laziness has held me back. Joined a gym on 8th Aug and been going at least 4 times a week since so heres hoping things will change.  As I've not really got into this seriously b4 I got a personal trainer to help me get started - expensive stuff!! Anyway just wanted to get peoples thoughts on what I'm doing and if I should be doing anything different - happy for all comments / advice. I've looked at the 'sticky' for newbies to the sport and it seems to contradict what my pt is telling me - in his profile hes an ex bb competitor.

Anyway - here goes:

Heres my stats:

5'9" 79 kgs - gone up from 77kgs when I started

sit and reach was 6 cm when I started - 10 cm now

neck 15.5"

Chest 41" Abdomen - 37" - but thats at my - fat - belly - my trouser waist size is 32/33" - Just trying to make myself feel better!

Thigh 21.25"

bicep 12.25"

My trainer says I need to get mt stability and endurance up which seems logical to me - heres my programme:

Piriformis - glutes 2 sets every viusit

Stretch - Hamstrings/ Calves / Shoulders - every visit

X trainer 10mins or treadmill on 7 incline for 10 mins- every alternate visit

Abs:

Bench reverse - 3 sets 15 reps - every visit

Ball Ab curl - 3 sets 15 reps - every visit

Ball sit / twist 3 sets 15 reps - every visit

Ball cobra - with 2kg dumb dells - 3sets 15reps - every visit

Balance:

Forward lunges - 3 sets 12 reps every visit

Squat Jumps - 3 sets 12 reps every visit

Weights:

Day 1

Squat and Upright row with 20kg kettle bell weight - 3 sets 12 reps

Pec fly 20 kgs - followed by box press ups (still cant do many 'proper' press ups mg: ) 3 sets 12 reps.

Wide pull downs 35kgs followed by dumbell row 9kgs on boscu - 3 sets of 12 reps

Pully pushdowns 15kgs followed by bench dips - 3sets of 12 reps.

Alternate days:

Leg press 70kgs followed by lunge backs - 3sets 12 reps.

Eating wise:

Hate fish and not a good cook:

Porridge for breakfast.

almond snack / banana morning snack when I can

Lunch - baked potato with brest of chicken

before training - banana

after training whey shake

home - omelete

bit of a faddy eater - hate fish !!

Be interested in your views.

I've taken some pics b4 I strarted - may post them when I see a difference in how I look!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The routine seems like a typical fitness first/lloyds/'insert any other fitness club' one to me.

You might want to consider just hammering the cardio (40+ minutes) 4 times a week to get the gut down first (if that is an issue for you), with a few full body workouts thrown in. Then you can start bulking from a better base with a push/pull/leg split - the diet will have to *completely *change to put any more than around 6kg of muscle on. I'd also suggest all those ab exercises (12 sets evey visit!) are not a good use of time.

Age shouldn't be an issue as long as you warm up properly - things wont be as supple as they were from cold 30 years ago :thumbup1:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok - thanks Mark - u think I'm doing 2 much ab work? Just scared to eat more incase it goes on the wrong places !


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dont be scared to eat as you need fuel for your workouts and to build muscle.... whats he got you training glutes for..lol

squats and leg presses will do those.

carry on with this and perhaps change it in a month or so for something more substantial


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

AlanBud123 said:


> ok - thanks Mark - u think I'm doing 2 much ab work? Just scared to eat more incase it goes on the wrong places !


Yep, ab work will do nothing to loose fat like a lot of 'trainers' will have you believe. Core strenght is important but can be gained from big compound exercises. I train ab's maybe once a month when I've got a spare 20 minutes or so.

With regards to putting weight on in the wrong places, that is why I suggest you shift excess body fat first before you attempt to bulk, then you can keep an eye on things more closely. I'm guessing you will only have a stone (if that) of body fat to shift so you should get rid of that quite quick. No need to hammer the cardio machines to hard in terms of endurance, longer at lower intensity is ideal for shifting fat (120-130bpm for 40-60min 3-4 times a week) - something like an inclined treadmill on a fast walking/slow jogging pace.

Edit:

With regards to diet, it'd be a good idea to at least get your protein intake to where it should be 200-250g a day then up the carbs and fats once you are more happy with your body-fat level... maybe someone else can advise on that, I'm no expert by any means.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kezz said:


> whats he got you training glutes for..lol
> 
> squats and leg presses will do those.substantial


Squats and leg presses are to easy... they have to make it look like black magic to justify their fee :thumbup1:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Kezz and Mark - I'll keep this thread going - and hopefully be able to report progress - thanks for the comments - appreciated - and Kezz - I think my glutes are coming on nicely ! - lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice one Alan, it'll be interesting to keep track on you're progress.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Mark - no pressue then :whistling:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just back from gym - think I've sprained something in my gut! Still feeling good - just off to make mysels an omellette :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why has he got you doing abs 4 times a week?? its just like any other muscle group.. needs time to recover


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm just following what hes telling me - u think I should scale it back - every alternate day maybe?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

once per week is fine mate


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok - think I'll go with making up my own programme after I'm finished with Personal Trainer - got another 2 weeks to go. Off to Tenerife for a long holiday in December - I'll see what gyms are around there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Just out of interest, why do you hate fish?

I used to hate it, as I couldn't bother picking the bones out every mouthful (as opposed to the taste). I'm now buying frozen fillets from Tesco - they only take 5 mins in the microwave - it's such an easy/healthy source of protein.

Just curious mate


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

mb75 said:


> Just out of interest, why do you hate fish?
> 
> I used to hate it, as I couldn't bother picking the bones out every mouthful (as opposed to the taste). I'm now buying frozen fillets from Tesco - they only take 5 mins in the microwave - it's such an easy/healthy source of protein.
> 
> Just curious mate


Was a really faddy eater when I was growing up - even the smell of fish made me sick :confused1:

Now like all types of meat - maybe I should try fish again - I'm a hopeless cook - thats another thing I need to sort - have been too used to takeaways. But tbh I'm getting a bit tiered of baked potatos and roast chicken - but I'm going to stay with it - need to do more research into what I should be eating - I thought almonds and bananas were ok - but now being told that they are probably not the best!! Well they must b better than tootie fruities!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

AlanBud123 said:


> Was a really faddy eater when I was growing up - even the smell of fish made me sick :confused1:
> 
> Now like all types of meat - maybe I should try fish again - I'm a hopeless cook - thats another thing I need to sort - have been too used to takeaways. But tbh I'm getting a bit tiered of baked potatos and roast chicken - but I'm going to stay with it - need to do more research into what I should be eating - I thought almonds and bananas were ok - but now being told that they are probably not the best!! Well they must b better than tootie fruities!! :lol:


LOL, tootie fruities! Haven't seen them for years - you're showing your age :laugh:

I know what you mean about being a fussy eater, I used to hate mushrooms as a kid - won't even try them now!

You should try some Salmon or Peppered Mackerel - love it!

The frozen stuff I mentioned doesn't really taste of much - just cheap and easy!


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Right u r on - I'll try it - maybe! If I can do it in microwave even better. Tootie Fruities are back - there part of Rowntrees Pick & Mix - I've only had a few packets - honest. :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Might have to get a pack - just for old times sake!


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just watch - they can get addictive - I do an extra 30 mins cardio if I give into temptation :whistling:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing for building muscles there good for building a base though.

Try doing the movements for the bench press etc for if you train for muscle when doing this identify weaker muscles and train them ready nothing worse then wrecking yourself at that age.

Atleast then you will be ready for building muscle w/o straining.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Vibrance said:


> Nothing for building muscles there good for building a base though.
> 
> Try doing the movements for the bench press etc for if you train for muscle when doing this identify weaker muscles and train them ready nothing worse then wrecking yourself at that age.
> 
> At least then you will be ready for building muscle w/o straining.


Hi m8 - I'm going to stick with what I'm doing for the rest of the year with mayb a few tweaks - I'm intenting to follow the 'sticky' advice for beginners. Cheers.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well - just back home - did 60 mins of cardio - hope I get results! A


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mate, its all about resolve, if you ain't got the nuts to be in it for the duration you'll be wasting

your time.

There's a few guys on here who are supposedly past there best:rolleye:, but with dedication,

hard work and perseverance, you'll feel like a million dollars, or at least a thousand dollars 

If your serious then stick around and as you've said, read the stickies, very good info


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Tel - I hope I'm in this for the long term


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Alan.

Stick at it & you'll be a changed man in no time with good diet/training/rest :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

You always get what you want in life, if you really want it. Only catch is that you have to really want it. Just make a decision to give this your all for the next 3 months. If you stick to this and don't kid yourself, you'll see some amazing changes, and won't want to go back to your old lifestyle.

Plus, how cool would it be to be the most stacked OAP :whistling: in your town! :lol:

You know you can do it! :thumb:

Keep posting as we'll all get on your case if you start to waver


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys - heading off this afternoon for another cardio session - tbh I wad a waiver during the week - so need to put that behind me mg: The eating thing is worrying me tho - so will need to get that sorted out. Really enjooying the gym - big test will b when I go to Tenerife in Dec - aim is to join a local gym - so fingers crossed. As for the most built OAP - thanks m8:confused1: I've a long way to go to retirement - lol :thumb:

Thanks for ure support!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

I was just yanking your chain mate :lol:

Give it some hell in the gym today!


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know. Thanks m8


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

Firstly well done mate, it certainly isn't easy when you start out, but you have managed to get past the most difficult part of things by sticking to a regular training regime since August. I have no doubt that you will see some very positive results if you stick to it. Good Luck


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

stick at it mate.id take more from this website than any "personal trainer" in the gym.i swear i think they give away fitness degrees.oh and im not to far away down in ayrshire so hi from another scotsman.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Hughey - thanks for the support - I'm looking for a complete change in lifestyle - most of my m8s are in2 the pub culture and its hard to break away from that - pressure will be on in the next couple of weeks with Xmas parties coming up - and I'm off to Tenerife just b4 Xmas - but I intend to join a gym when I'm out there. Anyway I'm feeling better for it - and getting good compliments from the people I work with so I'm happy


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yale said:


> stick at it mate.id take more from this website than any "personal trainer" in the gym.i swear i think they give away fitness degrees.oh and im not to far away down in ayrshire so hi from another scotsman.


Hi Yale - yes I'm beginning to think he just sees me as a cash ticket  Where in Ayrshire r u ?


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

im down in irvine mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

lee_ said:


> I think it goes without saying the best thing anyone can do is to educate themselves on how to reach their goal.
> 
> I was in the military for years and worked out like crazy and ate huge amounts of anything. It worked because I used so many caloires each day.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee - PT keeps giving me new routines - but at least I'm getting to know more about exercises to do - think tho I've been over training my abs - I will do my own thing in the new year. u r looking good yourself so obviously you have got a routine that is good for you. So hopefully I'll get there 2  Alan


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kinds words Alan.

Good luck with it!

Lee


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yale said:


> im down in irvine mate. :thumbup1:


Once fell asleep on a train from Glasgow to Paisley - ended up in Irvine - missed the last train back - cost me a fortune in a taxi - lol


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

A youngster at 44 here, Keto for the belly. Look towards compounds increasing weight until exhausted rather than reps the same weight and just try increasing the weight or rep next time round, add 3 cardios which work a treat for me


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

You are a youngster Ciscogaz  Thanks for the advice - hows your training going? How long u been at it?


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

3 years Alan lost 6 stone, I can now press my bodyweight and squat 1.5 times

Had 12 affairs, very confident and happy with life, wish I learnt this 20 years ago but not regrets.

The one thing I have learnt is diet is key, what are your aims and expectations


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Ciscogaz - u must look gr8 - 12 affairs! u must look a a hunk :rockon:

My goals are to get bigger and look better - I understand that diet is key but my job means alot of travel and meals out so it cab be difficult to eat regularly and eat the right things.

I feel my musc;es becoming firmer and my shape changing - at the moment I only take a protein shake after I work out - I;m thinking on raking one more often - any views?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

AlanBud123 said:


> Hi Ciscogaz - u must look gr8 - 12 affairs! u must look a a hunk :rockon:
> 
> My goals are to get bigger and look better - I understand that diet is key but my job means alot of travel and meals out so it cab be difficult to eat regularly and eat the right things.
> 
> I feel my musc;es becoming firmer and my shape changing - at the moment I only take a protein shake after I work out - I;m thinking on raking one more often - any views?


I think you need to get more protein if you want to get big mate. You are doing the right thing getting your general fitness up now, but you sound like you are good shape and quite fit already. As soon as you feel you've got the basic fitness and shape in place, go for the weights big time, eat like a horse. Are you considering doing steroids once you've reached your full natty potential mate?


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

cellmore said:


> I think you need to get more protein if you want to get big mate. You are doing the right thing getting your general fitness up now, but you sound like you are good shape and quite fit already. As soon as you feel you've got the basic fitness and shape in place, go for the weights big time, eat like a horse. Are you considering doing steroids once you've reached your full natty potential mate?


Stillneed to a bit more endurance stuff I think - worried about eating loads - just getting rid of my gut - dont want it back again !! In terms of steroids - I want to walk b4 I can run, Need to consider that and the consequencies - been reading some scary stuff on here :confused1:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

AlanBud123 said:


> Stillneed to a bit more endurance stuff I think - worried about eating loads - just getting rid of my gut - dont want it back again !! In terms of steroids - I want to walk b4 I can run, Need to consider that and the consequencies - been reading some scary stuff on here :confused1:


Sounds sensible plan mate - reps. Good luck - keep at it.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

cellmore said:


> Sounds sensible plan mate - reps. Good luck - keep at it.


Thanks m8 - I'l b looking for advice soon I hope :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ciscogaz said:


> 3 years Alan lost 6 stone, I can now press my bodyweight and squat 1.5 times
> 
> *Had 12 affairs*, very confident and happy with life, wish I learnt this 20 years ago but not regrets.
> 
> The one thing I have learnt is diet is key, what are your aims and expectations


Your happy you've had 12 affairs:confused1:, you must be some sad individual, mindst, your Mrs is probably

banging all and sundry as well:thumbup1:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats up buddy?


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Whats up buddy?


Just going through a bad time m8 - but I'll get through it  Just the time of the year I think.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not posted for a time - been doing some general fitness stuff for past two years - now joined a proper body building gym (12 weeks in) - got myself a PT and a proper diet plan. I know it will continue to be a slow process but I am getting happier in the way I look - seeing results in my quads and arms - chest not so much :cursing: Wish I had got a proper bb trainer sooner - all good here. Hope all you old timers are doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just back from a cardio session - I hate cardio


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Been off work ill since Monday - off my food too - going to force myself to eat today - tucking into porridge/blueberries and blackberries - will attempt gym tomorrow


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AlanBud123 said:


> Been off work ill since Monday - off my food too - going to force myself to eat today - tucking into porridge/blueberries and blackberries - will attempt gym tomorrow


At least go out for a walk...it's p!ssing down here though. What's the ill bit, flu/cold prolly?


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

latblaster said:


> At least go out for a walk...it's p!ssing down here though. What's the ill bit, flu/cold prolly?


 Feels like flu m8 - but I had the jab - coghing when I move - no voice. Feling sickish - just feeling sorry for myself - lol - yeah going to go out 4 a walk - dry and icy here m8. Not on line much - checking up on some of the info on the forum- some great stuff  Will try to be on here more often I think


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Good luck with this Alan.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jay Walker said:


> Good luck with this Alan.


Cheers Jay - appreciated


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AlanBud123 said:


> Feels like flu m8 - but I had the jab - coghing when I move - no voice. Feling sickish - just feeling sorry for myself - lol - yeah going to go out 4 a walk - dry and icy here m8. Not on line much - checking up on some of the info on the forum- some great stuff  Will try to* be on here more often* I think


Yea, do come on here more often, I've learnt alot. Some very expert advice on here + bollox too. :lol:


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Yea, do come on here more often, I've learnt alot. Some very expert advice on here + bollox too. :lol:


Cheers m8 - none of my m8s are into b building - so good to find some like minded guys


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Been off work/gym all week with some bug- was totally off food 2  Back to the gym tomorrow  Don't normally get ill here - must be allergic to exercise  One good thing is that I have got back into this forum - lots of great stuff in here


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Been hit pretty bad with throat bug - off to Tenerife on Sat and got my gym sorted :-D


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

AlanBud123 said:


> Cheers m8 - none of my m8s are into b building - so good to find some like minded guys


Join in on the old frail cnuts thread...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/166038-45-thread.html

you will be right at home......


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

raptordog said:


> Join in on the old frail cnuts thread...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/166038-45-thread.html
> 
> you will be right at home......


Yep m8 found that thread  Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well bored at home for the last couple of days - been not 100% since befor Xmas - now on anti-biotics - so hopefully back training again at the weekend, Was at gym on Monday - but was sick  Not the best - turns out I have chest infection.

Weight seems to be my problem - cant seem to get beyond 80kgs - been eating more but still not putting on the beef. But maybe I just need to be patient.

Gut getting slowly better - and now putting on size on my quads and arms. Chest seems to be lagging 

Slowly increasing the weights I am doing - so feel its all progress - not really bothered about how long it takes me - but I will get there 

Doing cardio sessions more often to get rid of my gut - started off doing 30 mins with 90secs steady and 30 secs going hell for leather !! Gotta say it makes cardio more interesting - just going steady on a treadmill doesn't do it for me.

See a PT once a week - so keeps up the motivation

Will try and put more relevent updates on here - helps me to look back - see what I have been thinking


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

Still not 100% here - and anti-biotics finish tonight. Think I will try some cardo tomorrow to get back in the swing, Personal Trainer on Monday

Apetite coming back - eating 4 meals a day - with snacks inbetween - mostly almonds - still dont think I'm eating enough - when I'm back in the swing I'll try to get advice on here


----------

